# NHL Playoffs open tonight!



## Kopuffer

Any fans out there? I think this is the best Wild team I have ever seen on the ice. However St. Louis has historically owned us in the Playoffs. Getting pretty pumped up over here though! Might watch Slap Shot before the game start tonight lol.

Panthers I kinda feel are the team to beat this year. I could easily see Colorado vs Florida in the final.



http://imgur.com/CSrGzVs


----------



## zcziggy

Very disappointed with the Devils...will be rooting for the Panthers. Went to a couple of their games down here and they are playing solid.


----------



## Kopuffer

Glad my Wild are putting up some goals early in this second game. Huge!


----------



## zcziggy

We might have two teams from the swamps on the second round...


----------

